# équivalent "remote"



## two (7 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

tant sur iPad que sur iPhone j'utilise l'excellent leechtunes  en remplacement de l'app "ipod". Celle ci en plus d'une présentation  élégante a l'avantage de me permettre de commander l'ipod avec des  gestes tels que swipe (a un ou plusieurs doigts) plutôt que devoir viser  un bouton sur l'écran.
Je cherche une app qui ferait la même chose  vis-à-vis de l'app "remote" : pouvoir commander iTunes sur mon mac sans  devoir viser ferait mon  bonheur... (eh oui vous avez compris j'ai de  gros problèmes de fine motricité :rateau: )

quelqu'un a eu vent d'une telle app?

D'avance Merci


----------

